# Stretched on 16x8.5 wheels - what tire size do u suggest?



## b5in (Sep 10, 2003)

I got some BBS RS's that are 16x8.5" for my Corrad G60T, and I would like to have the stretched look, not totaly stretched, but the perfect amount of stretch.So I need recommendations for tire size. Yes I did a search, but I got nothing for my wheel size, they were all 16x8 or 16x9, but not 16x8.5.
Any help would be greatly appreciated, also if you have a pic that would be extremely great


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: Stretched on 16x8.5 wheels - what tire size do u suggest? (b5in)*

205/40s will have noice! stretch on 8.5s http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif n 215/40s will have some but not alot N it also depends on which brand u go for...show some pics when u get them on http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif goodluck


----------



## b5in (Sep 10, 2003)

*Re: Stretched on 16x8.5 wheels - what tire size do u suggest? (PjS860ct)*

Thank you for the info, I will definitely be posting pics as soon as it's done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

